# My Metoo ate a cashew, should I be worried?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I was eating cashews and one fell on the ground. My cats got hyper and started playing "kitty hockey" with it. I though well, no biggie. Then Metoo got the hold of the cashew and looked like she was eating it. I thought the cashew is too big for her, so she wouldn't be able to eat it. Or at least I can wait until I hear her crunching it to interfere. Stupid me. But when she stood up half minute later, the cashew disappeared! She must had swallowed it! It's a full piece, pretty large to Metoo's size, so I still have hard time to believe she can swallow it so easily. Should I be worried? Can she digest a whole cashew piece? Should I give her less food tonight? Need some suggestions please!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think she knocked it somewhere you can't see it. 

If she ate it (wow, she must have swallowed it if you didn't hear crunching), she's probably okay. I would have worried about choking more than anything else.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Marie!

Yep, I also find it unbelievable that she can swallow something this size so I searched quite thoroughly. I even lied on the ground with a flashlight to search under the sofa. But the cashew is nowhere to be seen. So it must be in Metoo's little tummy. That girl is a glutton, she eat everything she can stuff in her mouth. Hope she can digest this large piece... I'm thinking of giving her some pumpkin with her meal tonight...


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Compared to kibble a cashew is rather soft, she could have chomped it to bits without any crunching noise.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If the worst thing I had to worry about my cats digesting was a cashew I would be in heaven. The other day I found something shiny and metallic hanging out of Nutmeg's poop...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

tinsel-butt kitty


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you have nothing to be worried about! :thumb
She will "handle" that. You can observe her for a few days to sure.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

LoL, you folks are so funny  Thanks for the reassuring! Metoo seems to be ok, still quite hyper


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book has eaten the box and lid from AROUND the cashews but..... he left the actual nuts on the floor for me to pick up and throw out


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia has been eating the green pine needles (artificial) off the tree when I am not looking. We only have a 2 ft. tree. lol I have been seeing them in her poop. I dont think the cashew will kill him. 

When I had my kitty Ceasar I would find yarn, threads, carpet pieces, etc. in his poop. I'm suprised he ever survived kittenhood!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> tinsel-butt kitty


Turned out to be a piece of this that we mistakenly left out:

Da Bird Sparkler Attachment

I guess you can call her a sparkler butt


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My old cat Winky (now running at the Bridge) was a glutton..he at a big bowl of pudding when i stepped out of the kitchen and wasn't looking. it was artificial sweetener so i was worried and called the vet, but everything ended up ok, except Winky being bloated and lethargic for the rest of the day.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

How´s Metoo, yingying?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for checking Syrena. Metoo is fine. No abnormal sign and no loss of appetite. Last night I was eating cashews again (I love it!), and she jumped on my laps, pawing the cashew box. I guess this girl loves cashews too. But I'm not going to give her


----------

